# What set ups are you guys using for Surf Casting for Sharks??



## wozscott (Mar 10, 2007)

Interested in what you guys are using (gear & rigs) casting off the beach for sharks? I am currently using slx-40 , saltist50 & spheros 14000( with 50lbs braid), the rods are South African style, Poseidon5 & Franklin Loomis. Both are 5 pce rods(3pce with 2 xtra tips lght med hvy) very versatile. Here on the west coast of Aussie we generally have a 20/25 knot sw sea breeze starting at lunchtime finishing around 9/10pm. Casting rigs is tuff, Any tips & rigs etc would be greatly appreciated. thanks again Wozscott


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Hello down under*

I just went and did a search on "Shark rigs" and i found about 4 pages already on that subject...some really good ones, always do a search and anything you might want to know about....Alot of the guys ( me included) have seen about 100 questions already ask on the same thing....(So some will not respone at all) I always do a search, find what i need and if i am not happy with the answers. Then i come back and tell guys i already did a search, and then give a more detail questions.......and i get some pretty good answers....Don't take this in a bad way, i am just trying to help you, help us that way we know that you are really wanting to learn.....And there is alot of great infor on this site already.....by doing a search, you will be on your way to learning even more.....


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*This is one "castable" setup..*

Imho,should be a length of bite leader "wire or cable" near the hook.. In Australia,I've read, you encounter some monsters..

http://home.earthlink.net/~subourbon/sharkpullyrig.jpg


----------



## wozscott (Mar 10, 2007)

*Castable shark rigs.*

Jetty / Drum ,thanks for your reply guys will do more first. Thanks again Wozscott


----------



## derekxec (Apr 26, 2006)

50-80lb class gator glass rod and a shimano trinidad tn50 with 100lb power pro


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Kayaking baits out is an option too. Not sure I'd want to go out into Great White territory in a kayak though. The magazine photos of the guy in a 14' yak being followed by a Great White rattles my nerves just thinking about it.


----------



## bigphil (Jul 9, 2006)

I'm using a 10' Ocean Master heavy with a Daiwa 40HV spooled with 25# test mono. I've experimented with different leader material. Anything from steel to heavy mono and weedeater cord (it's the same as mono but usually colored). I'm looking at making a rig that is more castable. 6' from weight to bait really cuts down on distance.


----------



## wozscott (Mar 10, 2007)

bigphil said:


> I'm using a 10' Ocean Master heavy with a Daiwa 40HV spooled with 25# test mono. I've experimented with different leader material. Anything from steel to heavy mono and weedeater cord (it's the same as mono but usually colored). I'm looking at making a rig that is more castable. 6' from weight to bait really cuts down on distance.


HI Bigphil,thanks for your reply. the leader i usually start with is apair of 8/0 tarpons snooded on 14inches of 120lbs nylon wire & gently flamed melted with a liter to lock on. then crimp on a ball bearing swivel & use a pulley rig of about 6/7ft in 80 / 120lbs jinkai or shogun leader.I then attach my casting leader usually 80lbs jinkai (very soft & flexible leader),& away i go. I have used the hv40 for awhile & its been great, but i moved up to a saltist 50 for the extra capacity & cranking power , it must be seen to be believed! this rig usually gives me good distance, but if more distance is required i cut down the bait size. hope this helps thanks again Wozscott


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Drumdum said:


> Imho,should be a length of bite leader "wire or cable" near the hook.. In Australia,I've read, you encounter some monsters..
> 
> http://home.earthlink.net/~subourbon/sharkpullyrig.jpg


Thats the rig I have been using...great results...Have also beefed up a Hatteras drum rig with good results so far. I am using a cut down RS1569 (6" off the tip and 6" off the butt) will cast a pound of weight-n-bait and has plenty of backbone..reel is a Penn 545 GS with a stationary magnet.


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

*Senator*

I use a Penn Senator HLW113 (wide 4/0) with a 12 foot Ocean Master heavy rod. Pretty good distance and a strong reel. I normally use a pulley rig for casting large baits.

Bill


----------



## yogai (Oct 21, 2005)

Most of the "hardcore" shark fishermen in the gulf will use wide 6/0 to 12/0 penn senators. For rods, there are Cal-star blanks that they build up to make good surf rods. They have a 10 foot 100 lb class blank that is popular. Chaos rods makes some lighter, but still pretty darn heavy, bridge rods.


----------



## tarponman62 (Feb 5, 2005)

I have a 10 ft OM, with a Daiwa 50 shv (for casting chunk bait) I also have a Penn senator 9/0 as stand by in case the big boys show up. I typically use a 30lb main line attached to a two piece leader. 
The lower section is nylon coated 135lb Sevalon steel leader wire; perfect for those toothy critters. The upper section is round trimmer line which is very abraisaion resistant (over 300lb test equivalent) with a nickel snap swivel to attach your surf weight. The hooks are size 14/0 Mustad circle hooks (39965). Overall length is approximately 42 inches. I would post a image pic, but I don't know how to do it.

Tightlines TM62
:beer:


----------



## Hurricane44 (Aug 16, 2006)

yogai said:


> Most of the "hardcore" shark fishermen in the gulf will use wide 6/0 to 12/0 penn senators. For rods, there are Cal-star blanks that they build up to make good surf rods. They have a 10 foot 100 lb class blank that is popular. Chaos rods makes some lighter, but still pretty darn heavy, bridge rods.


How are these fellas getting their baits out with a 6/0 or 12/0 reel? yaks? Casting a 3/0 or 4/0 seems reasonable, but I have a 9/0 that has no chance of ever 'casting' bait. Thanks.

Cane44


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

10 ft 1 piece St Croix Graph-Lite rated to 15oz, rebuilt by heaver Lou. Daiwa 50SHA w/ 500yds 40lb PP, topped w/ 179yds 30lb ande tourney. Russ's rig & spanish head for bait also takes up yak bait duty. 

If I cant stop it with that, then I dont need to be draggin it up on da beach .


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

yogai said:


> Most of the "hardcore" shark fishermen in the gulf will use wide 6/0 to 12/0 penn senators. For rods, there are Cal-star blanks that they build up to make good surf rods. They have a 10 foot 100 lb class blank that is popular. Chaos rods makes some lighter, but still pretty darn heavy, bridge rods.


bet theyd be very surprised at how little pressure theyre actually putting on that shark with a 10' rod...9/0....12/0 or not ya cant put but so much on a 10' or bigger rod stuck between ur legs or on ur hip especially without the rod being jerked outta your hands...ull get worn out a heckuva lot faster with 15 lbs of drag if you could even handle it than the 10' hammerhead will...kinda loses the point of using 80 lb line on a 12/0 reel if ya cant even break some 20 lb test

unless tehy figured out some freaky way to use a harness with a heaver

to answer the origional question....
12'6" inferno with avet lx or daiwa 30 for teh 4-6'
5'6" ocean master 50 class rod with Avet EXW 50 wide..with harness and belt...Calstar 6455XH soon to come


----------



## Samurai (Nov 24, 2005)

unless tehy figured out some freaky way to use a harness with a heaver

Believe it or not,I know a guy that was experimenting with something like that.He was "swimming out" his lines with surf rods with roller guides and a 12/0.Not sure whatever came of that though.


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*i have no idea*

what some of you are trying to say or type...i thought i was bad but some might be :beer: and trying to type at the same time... when using 12/0 penn reels with "Large BAITS" these guys are using "Kayaks to take the baits outs. And they dig holes in the sand and use it just like a fighting chair...and also have hareness  Now these are the "Expert" at this, they go out in groups and fish all nite...(safety in numbers) I am still at the "Rookie stage" of this....But there are sites were The Sharkers hang out....drop them a line...:fishing:


----------



## Flipper (May 6, 2006)

Hurricane44 said:


> How are these fellas getting their baits out with a 6/0 or 12/0 reel? yaks?
> Cane44


Yep.


----------



## Flipper (May 6, 2006)

chris storrs said:


> bet theyd be very surprised at how little pressure theyre actually putting on that shark with a 10' rod...9/0....12/0 or not ya cant put but so much on a 10' or bigger rod stuck between ur legs or on ur hip especially without the rod being jerked outta your hands...


You're right. Many of those guys use 6' to 8 foot rods instead. 
Some also use a fighting belt.

I'm gonna add a yaking rig to my arsenal: Probably a Daiwa 600H on an Ugly Stick 8' Big Water Boat rod.


----------



## hookedonfishing (Feb 22, 2007)

wozscott

You should be able to get hold of the assasin brand of rods.

The guys in SA use assasin HMG heavy tip with trinidad 50, 1000 m of 50lb braid topped off with about 200 m of mono (0.55 diameter).
Most guys are going for a 350/7or8 HMG rods - light weight blanks made by Perglass Unfortunately I can not translate this rod dimension into something understandable in Oz or US terms. What it looks like is a broomstick with eyes on it, but it can out a lot of pressure on a fish

They throw a 10 - 12 oz clip sinker and then use a non return clip which they can bait with a bait as big as you want. Depending of were you fish the bait can be about 3-4 kg's.

I know that there are a lot of South Africans in Oz, Perth area and I am sure that they have brought this technic over from SA.

We get sharks up to and over 250 kg's.

This past weekend (in SA) a friend of mine got a Honeycomb (skate) of 108kg's, the fight lasted for 4 hours.

This clipping technic is used very offen to target big fish because now you are able to get a big bait out to a distance of 120 - 160 meters.

I am a South African working in the US and I am hoping to get down to OI and/or Hatteras to try out the SA technic for the big sharks
Tight lines


----------



## guillotm (Apr 5, 2007)

Hey Hookedonfishing,

Can I see an example of the no return clips that you use and what are your leaders made up of? I thinking of trying this method in my neck of the woods and want to know if I could make or possible acquire the non return clips. Thanks.


----------



## hookedonfishing (Feb 22, 2007)

guillotm

I will post a picture of the non return clip.

The leader that are used range between 0.8 - 1.2 mm monofilament , total length is depend on your personnel style of angling. Most use up to 9 m, this is the limit for competition fishing in SA. I personnel use 6.5 m, which is about 2 turns on your reel so that it can be gripped for casting.

The non return clip is made up of 150 - 200lb nylon coat steel with 2 x 9/0 hooks. You can of course use lighter nylon coated and smaller hooks depending on your target species

The length of the nylon coated depends on where you fish, on the flat beaches, about 1m in length, the higher you are above the water the longer the nylon coated. It the nylon coated is to long when fishing off the beach it drags and the clip does not get to your sinker which could result in you being burnt off when the fish picks up your bait

I hope I have not over burndened you with information


----------



## guillotm (Apr 5, 2007)

Makes sense. This is something I will be trying out at the beach. I just have to make my own non return clips since they dont sell any good ones over here. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Sea Level (Nov 20, 2005)

*Sharking Tackle*

I use a Breakaway 1508 with a Penn GS555 (30# Sufix Tri) if I am targeting our Florida sharks that run the surf line. As a backup, I use a spinning combination of a Purglas 350-2 and an Ian Golds 8000 surf spinner (30# Power Pro).

I use a variation of the same rig as Barty B and Drumdum refer to above -- the one designed by Subourbon.

I don't have any desire to tangle with sharks much over 150 lbs., so my tackle is relatively light.


----------



## wozscott (Mar 10, 2007)

*surfcasting for sharks rigs etc.*

thanks for everybodys input. there is obviously 2 styles; yaking (over here its what you do when you've had too much to drink!) & casting. Chris youre comment on breaking 20lbs test throu a rod makes ya think? ever tried breaking 30lbs on a shark throu a rod on the rocks ? NOT recommended! Hookedonfishing; those slide clips are available here in aussie, & I'll give them a go off the beach.(I use them off the rocks down south for samson fish), thanks for the idea for Big baits.My Posedon 5 & Franklin loomis are very similar to the Assassin Rods, both the hvy tips on these rods cast at least 8/10 oz plus a bait. the hvy tip would be 400/8 or 10, the light casts about 4/5oz & the med about 6/7oz. we are lucky here in Perth we have a guy bringing these rods in from SA. thanks again everybody regards wozscott


----------

